# What happened to me after semi-hot ride?



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I started feeling "bad" near the end of an extremely sweaty and fairly strenuous hot and humid ride, not unlike many previous summer rides.

I get back to the car and am totally overwhelmed with fatigue. I feel so profoundly week that all I can do is lay flat on my back on the pavement on the shady side of the car. After a while - 15 or 30 minutes? - I start getting this urge to poop. Eventually it becomes irrestible and I get up and into the trees and do it, messily. Not diarheea, but definitely an unscheduled event.

Soon I start feeling better. I clean myself best I can, load up the bike and drive home.

The episode lasted maybe an hour. One of the worst hours of my life.

I get home and in maybe another hour I am totally back to normal like nothing ever happened.

This has happened to me three times in the last two years. I am now afraid to mountain bike in the warm weather because these episodes are so devastating, albeit temporary (so far).

So WTF? I have been riding in hot weather for years. Not thirsty. No nausea or vomit. Don't recall feeling too hot or cold. Just too weak to stand up and the unbelieveably strong urge to poop.

Been to three docs seems the episodes are so infrequent as to be undiagnosable. Blood work, thyroid, every test is normal.

Bewildered and very unhappy,
TR


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

My best guess: You got dehydrated and heat stroke.

But if you're really concerned go and see a doctor.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

It's not that uncommon:

"Many physiological facts help explain why diarrhea is a concern for athletes, particularly athletes in running-type sports: "jostling" of the intestines; reduced blood flow to the intestines as the body diverts blood flow to the working muscles; changes in intestinal hormones; altered absorption; dehydration."

https://www.active.com/articles/causes-and-solutions-for-runners-intestinal-concerns

As to the fact that you were completely worn out, it happens. Especially if you happen to hit, or get very close to your max heart rate, combined with dehydration or overheating.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Move to a dry climate.

Heat and humidity combo is brutal, it's the primary reason I left the southeast.

It only gets worse as you age.

When it happened to me I was ~45, heart racing, profuse sweating, couldn't breath, thought I had heart issues. Keep in mind that at the time I was running ultramarthons, non smoker, very fit, perfect health, so I was freaked to say the least!

Full work up by a cardiologist, tells me I'm fine, just riding "too hard".

I moved back west, now I ride harder than ever, and it's no longer an issue.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

driver bob said:


> My best guess: You got dehydrated and heat stroke.
> 
> But if you're really concerned go and see a doctor.


Bob, sent you a couple PM, please check inbox


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

My stomach gets upset if I drink too much water on the ride when it's real hot out.. I slowly hydrate before I ride.


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

Sounds like bonking with the added fun of suddenly brewing some mud. 
I've bonked before but never with the latter result. 
Another reason on my list of why I'm moving out of the SE for good very soon.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

driver bob said:


> My best guess: You got dehydrated and heat stroke.
> 
> But if you're really concerned go and see a doctor.


Been to three docs, no answers.

TR


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

MSU Alum said:


> It's not that uncommon:
> 
> "Many physiological facts help explain why diarrhea is a concern for athletes, particularly athletes in running-type sports: "jostling" of the intestines; reduced blood flow to the intestines as the body diverts blood flow to the working muscles; changes in intestinal hormones; altered absorption; dehydration."
> 
> ...


I looked into runner's trots a while back. The poo in question is not real runny like diarrhea, also the "exit" is still somewhat controlled. The poo is messy though. I guess because it is unscheduled and my body has not had enough time to absorb the normal amount of water from it.

The overwhelming fatigue symptom I have not accurately described. After the ride I am normal tired, not totally exhausted. But as the episode progresses I become too weak to stand and the poop urge starts to commence. I am lieing on the ground almost unable to move but not breathing hard or heart pounding or feeling thirsty. It "seems" pooping actually starts the recovery process.

Thanks for your response and Nurse Ben and everyone.

There is no doubt in my mind that lower humidity and/or temps would help me a ton!

TR


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Google "heat exhaustion" and "heat stroke".


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

You were dehydrated with a touch of heat exhaustion.


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

Check out these electrolyte caps:

SaltStick Caps - SaltStick Electrolytes & Dispensers

Summer in N. FL is a hot, humid experience and these caps have made a HUGE difference for me. Pre-hydration and pre-electrolytes coupled with mid-ride electrolyte introduction has been key for me...much more energy during and apres ride...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

You were possessed by an anal demon. See an anal exorcist immediately. Maybe that or one of the other responses, butt I'd look into the anal exorcist thing either way.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

It seems it is heat stroke or similar. And very possibly runner's trots. My *guess* is that while you are riding, your body is directing blood to your legs and overall cardio. Then when you stop, it directs blood to your bowels and that is why you suddenly feel very tired and gotta go. And the heat somehow just makes all this worse, maybe has to do with your water intake?


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

windsurfdog said:


> Check out these electrolyte caps:
> 
> SaltStick Caps - SaltStick Electrolytes & Dispensers
> 
> Summer in N. FL is a hot, humid experience and these caps have made a HUGE difference for me. Pre-hydration and pre-electrolytes coupled with mid-ride electrolyte introduction has been key for me...much more energy during and apres ride...


Thanks, had not considered this possible solution.

TR


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Your entire GI tract is muscle, think about what muscle do when they don't feel good: Cramping, spasms, contractility is compromised, they can become over or under active, so you get the runs or you get constipation.

Ride early and it's cool but more humid, ride late and it's hotter but drier. Pick one.

Twenty plus years in the southeast, here's what I did: watch the daily humidity levels, ride when it's at it's lowest, say a few days after a thunderstorm but before the build up to the next thunderstorm.

Consider riding at dusk or ride at night, once the sun goes down and the air starts to cool, it takes a bit before the humidity goes up, as well, the vegetation and soil is more dried out.

Seriously, I moved West, now I can ride any time, hot or cool, humidity is non existent, it's just hydration/dehydration that'll getcha. For my birthday in July I climbed Sierra Canyon, temps were in the mid nineties, ten miles each way and 5k climbing, ran out of water, and I was still fine; ate some snow 

I could never handle this kind of riding in 60-80% humidity, no way.

PS: There is not a supplement for this, this ain't about metabolites or insufficent salt intake, a single ride will not diminish enough of anything to cause this problem.

The only problem could be dehydration, but truthfully it's just overexertion caused by age and environmental factors.



elder_mtber said:


> I looked into runner's trots a while back. The poo in question is not real runny like diarrhea, also the "exit" is still somewhat controlled. The poo is messy though. I guess because it is unscheduled and my body has not had enough time to absorb the normal amount of water from it.
> 
> The overwhelming fatigue symptom I have not accurately described. After the ride I am normal tired, not totally exhausted. But as the episode progresses I become too weak to stand and the poop urge starts to commence. I am lieing on the ground almost unable to move but not breathing hard or heart pounding or feeling thirsty. It "seems" pooping actually starts the recovery process.
> 
> ...


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

windsurfdog said:


> Summer in N. FL is a hot, humid experience and these caps have made a HUGE difference for me. Pre-hydration and pre-electrolytes coupled with mid-ride electrolyte introduction has been key for me...much more energy during and apres ride...


Ah, yes, it's what plants crave. But seriously this! /\ /\ /\
N FL person here as well. I have learned that hydration is not something you do just before a ride or workout. It's a way of life. Always be hydrated and make sure you are up with electrolytes as well. Also, make sure you have enough and proper food fuel as well. Not just the morning of a ride, but the night before.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

JaxMustang50 said:


> Ah, yes, it's what plants crave. But seriously this! /\ /\ /\
> N FL person here as well. I have learned that hydration is not something you do just before a ride or workout. It's a way of life. Always be hydrated and make sure you are up with electrolytes as well. Also, make sure you have enough and proper food fuel as well. Not just the morning of a ride, but the night before.


You talking about Brawndo. The thirst mutilator! Im gonna go to the time machine and then...


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

elder_mtber said:


> I started feeling "bad" near the end of an extremely sweaty and fairly strenuous hot and humid ride, not unlike many previous summer rides.
> 
> I get back to the car and am totally overwhelmed with fatigue. I feel so profoundly week that all I can do is lay flat on my back on the pavement on the shady side of the car. After a while - 15 or 30 minutes? - I start getting this urge to poop. Eventually it becomes irrestible and I get up and into the trees and do it, messily. Not diarheea, but definitely an unscheduled event.TR


I get that once and a while (less the urge to poop) on longer, more strenuous rides when it's 100+ and 80%+ humidity. I attribute it to dehydration. Only because every time it happens to me, I recall not gulping a bottle of water just before the ride, and/or not taking drinks along the way. I've never been much for drinking a lot (enough) of water, so I have to think about it.

As for an "unscheduled event"... usually means I had Tex-Mex with fresh jalapenos for lunch...


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

WHALENARD said:


> You were possessed by an anal demon. See an anal exorcist immediately. Maybe that or one of the other responses, butt I'd look into the anal exorcist thing either way.


I HATE when that happens!


----------



## mdainsd (Nov 15, 2008)

At our ages, sometimes a fart comes with a surprise.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Nurse Ben - having ridden a lot in the west NM, AZ, CO, UT, SD I know the air is way better. WAY better.

Thanks - say, how is your back or was it neck?

TR


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Heat can be tough to manage, but I've noticed I'll need to start hydrating the day prior to a hard ride.

Just hydrating on an empty stomach doesn't really do it, need to get food in the stomach that will absorb and hold moisture as it goes into your intestines. 

On hot rides try and find a water source to dunk your helmet & jersey in. Get em soaked, as the water evaporates it'll help cool you down quite a bit.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

eshew said:


> On hot rides try and find a water source to dunk your helmet & jersey in. Get em soaked, as the water evaporates it'll help cool you down quite a bit.


I have new fangled tech... my helmet and shirt are automatically soaked 5 minutes into my rides on 100+ days.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

fredcook said:


> I have new fangled tech... my helmet and shirt are automatically soaked 5 minutes into my rides on 100+ days.


Ha, ha. Same here but 80 - 85 does it for me. I get so hot and sweat so much it just isn't right.

TR


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Well you should be giving out many more details before hoping to have help.
Simple stuff i do not see like,?????
age
height
weight
history, diabetese, heart, pressure and so on
it could be a form off intoxication some throw up and feel good after, your body is busy using all energies to self cure, so basically you are fine.
Now what causes these episodes what do you take,
vitamines
minerals
supplements
salt tablets
what do you drink generaly
the 3 hours preceding
what do you eat generaly
in the last 6 hours
?????
My guess is you are creating a problem
but you think you are doing the proper thing so you keep on doing it
the results keep coming
any gels?
suntan lotion?
against mosquitos?
it might be some allergy
weight yourself before a long ride and just after
what are these 2 numbers?
Any recent weight shift up? down? by how much?
A nurse sent a family member to a doc because she was his friend and noticed visualy a change that saved his life.
So your look how different is it than 8 months ago?
You might PM me if you prefer.
What are their weak points looking at mom, dad, brothers and sisters?


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Extreme fatigue is a sign of heat exhaustion. I've had it happen to me several times now. EArlier this year I actually fell asleep at a red light. I was looking for a place to pull over and had to go several miles further to a pull off. Fortunately my foot didn't slip off the brake. 

For me it doesn't matter how much I drink. If it's really humid i simply can't clear the heat. I'm glad to say that it never affects my bowels, just makes me very, very tired.


----------

